

Ask HN: I'm making web developer tees – what designs should I make? - murada

Hey guys, I recently built (www.shirtjs.com) - a way for web developers to show their passion for code with cool shirts (and posters) while supporting developer projects. I started it with a kickass designer friend of mine and its been a fun journey so far, but it&#x27;s still a work in progress.<p>The response has been great so far from startups and dev teams (our shirts are at Google, Cloudflare, and TripAdvisor)! We&#x27;ve thought up all the designs for the shirts ourselves so far but our selection isn&#x27;t well balanced. I figured what better way to get feedback and find out what devs want than to ask you guys (and gals).<p>The Problem:
The designs are really JavaScript heavy so  far (AngularJS, NodeJS, BackboneJS, etc.) and I want them to better represent all of web dev&#x27;s technologies. Eventually it&#x27;d be great if web developers using any framework or technology could find something they could relate to and felt proud to wear.<p>We&#x27;ve gotten requests for these languages but I&#x27;m not sure if there&#x27;s enough interest:
-Gulp
-React
-Knockout
-Django
-Laravel
-Sproutcore<p>We&#x27;re thinking of adding the following designs:
-&quot;There&#x27;s an API for that&quot;
-&quot;Git with it&quot;
-&quot;There&#x27;s no place like localhost&quot;
-Something related to Ruby on Rails?<p>Suggestions?
I&#x27;d like to get more suggestions and feedback on what you guys think would be cool designs, quotes, or topics for shirts. What languages&#x2F;frameworks would you like to see? What are some quotes&#x2F;sayings you&#x27;ve always wanted on a dev shirt?<p>Cheers!
======
gamechangr
You should most certainly work on an idea for Ruby on Rails.

I would recommend you google a little about the communities that surround each
language, which will lead you to the conclusion that Ruby on Rails community
would be an obvious first choice for expansion. (I would think NodeJS or
AngularJS would be close -- but you already have those).

Hope that helps!

------
timothy_joh
Some great designs here, and I appreciate the fact that these are mostly in
the "not campy" category. Your suggestions of "no place like localhost" are
getting campy and have already been done before.

As a business suggestion, you should just try adding it and seeing how sales
go... but as a likely customer, I like your current curation, mostly just
logos deconstructed in a hot way.

